

Elon Musk Responds to Sarah Palin's Claim that Tesla is a "Loser" - carlyle4545
http://mashable.com/2013/04/08/elon-musk-sarah-palin/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=feedburner&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+(Mashable)

======
JT123
Good for both, free publicity!

